# Allen Edmonds new Bourbon or Walnut - which is more versatile?



## murpbrad (Feb 4, 2013)

Like the title says - which is the more versatile color of the two - Allen Edmonds' newer Bourbon or Walnut? Will be worn with every color I own (except black) from the lightest brown/tan to the darkest charcoal. Pictures with darker greys/charcoal would be great. Thanks in advance


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I've never found a use for walnut coloured shoes. Bourbon, at least, I could wear with some things. I find a rich/dark burgundy better than either of those two options, but I am just not a fan of light coloured shoes.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Shoes should be at least as dark as your pants unless you are of the "look at my shoes" school. ( The observer's eye is drawn down to the light shoe and away from your face.) That having been said, the darker bourbon is more versatile as it is darker than, or as dark as, more pants than the lighter walnut. Lighter brown shoes are appropriate with lighter grey suits or trousers like a B/W glen plaid. There will be no pictures, at least from me, of light brown shoes with dark grey pants.

Welcome to the forum.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## srmd22 (Jun 30, 2009)

My understanding is that dark brown or burgandy shoes are acceptable with any color slacks or suit, except black (should you suffer the misfortune of a black suit). Some people ascribe to the philosophy that shoes should be darker than pants, so in that case, you would pair black shoes with dark grey/charcoal, navy and other very dark colors. Light brown is generally considered best matched with lighter colors, as Alan points out, above, and I agree. I would also say that black goes with everything, light or dark, so if versatility is your main goal, go with black shoes. However, black shoes seem a bit more boring then brown. Dark burgandy is nearly a stand in for black. Since most forum members are anti-black suit anyway, if you never wear a black suit, you could get away with dark brown/burgandy only, and forego black shoes entirely. Having said that, I still prefer black shoes with charcoal slacks much of the time.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are three samples with same pair of dark charcoal pants.

The trad thinking will always be down on lighter colored shoes like walnut. But it can be stylin'. 
I think the bourbon walks a pretty close line to being dark enough.

My personal preference of these three is the bourbon.


----------



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if I like the walnut colour, but I own two pairs. I'm not sure if I like the bourbon colour either though. Bourbon wasn't available when I was purchasing my shoes. Even in the walnut colour, there is some variation. I currently wear the walnut Park Avenues with medium grey and am hoping the Park Avenues look dark enough to be considered a medium brown to get away with it. I don't think I can with the walnut McAllisters. They seem to be a little lighter.










I'm also going to be buying a pair of Strands in brown burnished because I don't have a pair of dark brown shoes. I figure I can wear these with charcoal or navy pants. My satorial goal this spring is to only wear black shoes with suits.


----------



## srmd22 (Jun 30, 2009)

I think those walnut park avenues look good with the dark grey, but I wouldn't go lighter, and prefer a bit darker. I have those same walnut McAlisters and they look great with grey, medium blue, but not so much with darker material.


----------

